# 290



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

While back my rear trail truck came apart . i learned that the trail truck was the wrong one so i got the the right one ever since then it will not stay on track especially on curve. Tonight i was looking for more info i found another diagram with a different rear trail bar the one isaw looks like the one on a 322 hudson the one on there is the one in the kline book. 
So which is right. Any info would be greatful. Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

All 290’s have the one piece trailing truck and drawbar assembly with a metal tender. Looks like this.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thats the exact one i have. Now ifi can just figure why it doesnt stay on track mostly on corner. When i had the wrong one in it worked fine until the rivit broke.. Stumped keep trying. Thanks

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would say look closely at the attachment of the drawbar to the tender. all the parts and spacers must be correct and in good condition. The attachment must be tight with minimal play. The trailing truck wheel gauge must be correct but I have never seen one out of gauge. With the Gilbert design I would expect the front tender truck to derail before the engine trailing truck would derail.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes you are right iam looking at the front wheels of tender it doesnt sit right seems the truck frame is not square if u understand what i mean thas the only way i can describe it. Thanks


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> I would say look closely at the attachment of the drawbar to the tender. all the parts and spacers must be correct and in good condition. The attachment must be tight with minimal play. The trailing truck wheel gauge must be correct but I have never seen one out of gauge. With the Gilbert design I would expect the front tender truck to derail before the engine trailing truck would derail.


Here is a photo underneath. If you see any thing please let me know


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hard to tell with just the one view of the connection but as a minimum part #62, the insulating bushing appears to be missing.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I believe its there i odered the kit from the kline book does the wheels look funny to you . or is it just me


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I cannot tell, but something looks different from the 290 I posted. Just looked for the engine but could not locate it after a quick look. I will post more pictures if I find it later. A lot of AF trains stored in a lot of crates to look through.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I thought i fixed it ran it slow as soon as it came to a curve started to come off i took pictures of it in the position .here r photos


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like the drawbar is not freely rotating at the attachment point to the engine. Look closely at the picture I posted. Note right behind the driver the drawbar is free to move vertically almost 1/4" and can rotated horizontally without any friction on the long shouldered screw.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> It looks like the drawbar is not freely rotating at the attachment point to the engine. Look closely at the picture I posted. Note right behind the driver the drawbar is free to move vertically almost 1/4" and can rotated horizontally without any friction on the long shouldered screw.


Here r photos of it stands straight on track tried to run wont run starts to run then stop getting frustrated so iam puttingxit aside for know have plenty of steamers to run . if i cant get it to run i might send it out. Thankyou for your help. 

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking at your photo and mine. Mine looks higher were the number 290. And tender seems further back. Let me give a brief history on this 290 i bought just the engine no tender. So i went threw the engine . bought a tender on ebay went threw that it is supposed to for a 290. Thats it. Thanks

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking at your latest pictures and the picture of my engine it is apparent the trailing truck on your engine sits further back under the engine cab than the one on mine. That by itself should not be a problem but it caused me to research further the part numbers in the Factory Service manual. It turns out there are two different version of the front tender truck, yolk and drawbar assembly parts used on the 290's. They appear to not be interchangeable unless all three pieces are used together. One appears to be an early design that was obsoleted with a newer design that was also used on the 285 and 295 engines.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The only book i have is the k line can you tell me were the factory sevice manuel thankyou for your help gratefully appreciated it. Thanks. Ps never mined i found the service manuel. I see what your saying .

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is online at myflyertrains.org.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Does the front truck turn freely?? I would also shorten that wire harness, it could be de-railing the tender.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If you get frustrated with it, send it to me, I have around 6 290's.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

AmFlyer said:


> It is online at myflyertrains.org.


Thanks i found last night.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> If you get frustrated with it, send it to me, I have around 6 290's.


Thankyou you r right i try shorting the wire harness.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam working both jobs tonight i started to mark wires how short to go. When i get home tonight i will start. And let you know how i made out. If it doesnt work i might send it to you. Thanks flyernut.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Iam working both jobs tonight i started to mark wires how short to go. When i get home tonight i will start. And let you know how i made out. If it doesnt work i might send it to you. Thanks flyernut.
> 
> Al


Not a problem Al, as usual just pay for shipping,both ways.Nothing for labor or parts, if needed..Always glad to help my buddies here...Loren


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was on ebay and saw alot of 290s cheap as is 35.00 to 60.00 shipping is 15.00 wonder why they r going so cheap.
Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

alaft61ri said:


> Thankyou you r right i try shorting the wire harness.


That was my first thought as I was looking at your wiring. It looks like it could have been causing the problem.
Tom nice to know there are 2 versions of the front tender truck, yolk and draw bar. I have 2 290's and both appear the same.
Always learning.

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

290's were never expensive, they were originally low cost and there are a lot of them. The 293's are slightly more expensive because they are in greater demand, more people want knuckle coupler than link coupler engines.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks tried shorting the wires same thing. So i contacted flyer to send it to him . thanks everyone. 

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok thanks tried shorting the wires same thing. So i contacted flyer to send it to him . thanks everyone.
> 
> Al


I sent you a PM with my address.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I always tell people how lucky they are to have flyernut work on their locomotive. I have 3 engines from flyernut and they are flawless. He will fix whatever demon is in your 290. That one truck is cockeyed. Maybe bushing not seated properly. 
flyernut will get it right.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I noticed that in the one picture of the locomotive that it's center drive wheel is off the rail too.
On the curve, is that normal for S gauge locomotives?
Or is that from the derailment?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

From derailment that what iam trying find out so iam sending it flyernut. Cant figure it out. It probably something stupid just cant see it.

Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Big Ed, the center driver is blind. In all the pictures where it is not over the rail the rear driver is derailed. I belive the problem with this engine is a failure of the drawbar assembly to rotate freely on curves. Flyernut will get it working correctly for him.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There are indeed 2 different lengths of draw-bars.It could be that whomever sold you the tender put a 290 shell on the tender chassis that was for a 302 and called it good. It SHOULDN'T make a difference but maybe it does...I have 3 290 original tenders ready for some swap work when your engine arrives..We'll see....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I looked at you pictures of the de-railment, and what's funny is the large plastic wheel under the cab did not de-rail in any of the picture, but the rear drive wheel and the front tender truck did de-rail.It would appear to me that something is binding on the draw-bar/front truck, possibly the bushing/rivet set, throwing the front truck off the rails. The rear driver has me stumped, could be a possible wheel spacing problem. We'll see.....


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Let us know what you find.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I looked at you pictures of the de-railment, and what's funny is the large plastic wheel under the cab did not de-rail in any of the picture, but the rear drive wheel and the front tender truck did de-rail.It would appear to me that something is binding on the draw-bar/front truck, possibly the bushing/rivet set, throwing the front truck off the rails. The rear driver has me stumped, could be a possible wheel spacing problem. We'll see.....


Ok thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok thanks


Got the 290 today, and at first glance I can see several things, not pertaining to the de-railments. First off, the cowcatcher has be broken and repaired, but not a bad job! The leading truck has also been repaired but again, not bad. You're missing the brass smoke-stack, but I have those on hand. There are some linkages that are bent but I'll be pulling down the entire engine just to service it. Here's what I believe is the problem concerning the de-railments. The ENGINE is causing the de-railments, not the TENDER. The wheel spacing is off, but I think the culprit is the pul-mor tires someone put on non pul-mor wheels. By doing this, the wheel flange does not have enough "meat" to grab the inside of the rail in a turn, in fact, I can put the loco on a straight piece of track and wiggle the butt end and actually have the rear drive wheels de-rail quite easily. What I want to do is to pull off those incorrect pul-mor tires and wheels and replace with the correct ones. I'll also have to re-quarter the chassis but that's not a issue as I have the quartering jigs.All of your wheels have been repaired but they are somewhat a little crooked on the axles, we'll address that too..The e-unit is sticky and I'll look into that also. Do you want the correct link coupler or use the knuckle coupler that is on it now? I'll start the work on the engine when I hear from you, but in the meantime, I'll just break it down for a cleaning.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Got the 290 today, and at first glance I can see several things, not pertaining to the de-railments. First off, the cowcatcher has be broken and repaired, but not a bad job! The leading truck has also been repaired but again, not bad. You're missing the brass smoke-stack, but I have those on hand. There are some linkages that are bent but I'll be pulling down the entire engine just to service it. Here's what I believe is the problem concerning the de-railments. The ENGINE is causing the de-railments, not the TENDER. The wheel spacing is off, but I think the culprit is the pul-mor tires someone put on non pul-mor wheels. By doing this, the wheel flange does not have enough "meat" to grab the inside of the rail in a turn, in fact, I can put the loco on a straight piece of track and wiggle the butt end and actually have the rear drive wheels de-rail quite easily. What I want to do is to pull off those incorrect pul-mor tires and wheels and replace with the correct ones. I'll also have to re-quarter the chassis but that's not a issue as I have the quartering jigs.All of your wheels have been repaired but they are somewhat a little crooked on the axles, we'll address that too..The e-unit is sticky and I'll look into that also. Do you want the correct link coupler or use the knuckle coupler that is on it now? I'll start the work on the engine when I hear from you, but in the meantime, I'll just break it down for a cleaning.


And to confirm your engine is the problem, I test ran the tender with one of my test mules, a 302AC, and it's fine, at all speeds, and in both forward and backwards.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is not something that could be determined from the pictures. I guess most operators are not aware that PullMor drive wheels are physically different. I hope you can post some pictures of the before and after.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok do what you think is the best wow can you explain what you mean about wheel spacing on chasie. Also is that enough money in the enverlope by looking at didnt think it was that bad i was to ask you to point what is wrong thats the only way i will learn. Thanks

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes please i have alot to learn.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

flyernut said:


> And to confirm your engine is the problem, I test ran the tender with one of my test mules, a 302AC, and it's fine, at all speeds, and in both forward and backwards.


Do what you think is best . put the link coupler on starting to like them . when i buy cars our engines etc etc if it comes wit link i leave them unless there brokeing.
Thanks al

Thanks


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Do what you think is best . put the link coupler on starting to like them . when i buy cars our engines etc etc if it comes wit link i leave them unless there brokeing.
> Thanks al
> 
> Thanks


I'll put a new link coupler on with a new pin. I worked on the tender.. I pulled all the wheels off and polished the metal wheels, and I also polished the copper pick-up strips. I checked the wheel spacing and they're correct. I also removed your wiring harness as it was fraying very badly and I put on one of my harnesses. I also removed the drum and polished it, very lightly oiled the drum axles, and adjusted the brass pawl that turns the drum. Seems to work pretty darn good!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I tried adjusting the brass pawl dont quite understand what iam doing if the pawl arm is facing me do i go up and down our left to right. Thankyou i always said its the little things some one like u know what to do other people will fix it not as good it the small things that make a big difference. Thankyou didnt think it was that bad know i no what to look for more .

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New link coupler and pin installed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I pulled the wheels from the chassis and here's what I found...There are many variations of wheels in Gilbert steam engines but we're just going to deal with the ones on this 290. The front rims measure 1.16..The wheels that had the tires glued on measured 1.21....That's a difference of .005 on the flange. This, I believe, was why the wheels would not hold a curve, not enough flange to grip the inside of the curve.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Great picture. The .005 on the flange is less than an NMRA standard S scale wheelset used on code 70 rail. No wonder it derails. Plus the traction bands are not straight on the metal tires, this will cause the engine to wobble as well. I especially like the solder splat in front of the screwdriver handle.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Never new thete diffferent size tires. I figured they were standard. Like i said always learning.

Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

290s did not come with pullmor wheels. Marty's Trains sells those added on traction tires. I almost bit.
I did suspect it would take away from the flange and I passed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I believe there are rims that have been hogged out to accept rubber tires and still maintain the correct flange dimension.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks. Thanks again therec is no hurry. I just bought a 302 its ths 1948 shell is cast. Bought it at the hobby shop the one with all the trains lionel ives marx american flyer he has a switcher in the case i think its a o 8 o not sure wants 280. Think it to high its been thete for years. He also has 314 but it wants to sell it as a set.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I was watching on you tube there are some come wit a groove in the middle to accept the pul mor.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought something was odd looking the way the locomotive wheels derailed.
But I never had an Flyer locomotives beside my one diesel I have.
Dr Flyernut will fix her up. 
A.......you better click that like button.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

😁


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The repaired wheels/rims were put together crooked, so I broke down the sets and repaired them. I also de-greased the chassis. The smoke unit had a broken red smoke-stack in it so I removed it and replaced it with the correct brass one.This is what happens when you try and remove the chassis from the boiler without FIRST removing the smoke stack tube, whether it be brass or plastic.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot some pictures...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes that is my falt. I forgot to take out stack my bad


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Lesson learned. Maybe a good thing is was a plastic tube. The brass tube does not break, it just
destroys the top gasket.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut, you took that puppy all the way down. Good job. She will purr like a kitten when you are done.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I bought a nice 0-8-0 switcher a few months ago off ebay. I got a deal. Paid 140.00 something plus shipping. I have not serviced it yet. Too many engines ahead of it. I am no where as quick as flyernut. I will see if I can find a pic of it.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Found the switcher pics. Its a 342.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

When i get this back wont reconise it it will be brand new better than the factory. Thankyou again.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Very nice ill go back and ck it out for sure if it is like yours 250. Or better to much. Thanks 
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice Mopac. That is the 1952 only version with red glowing smoke, 5 wire connection and the long 3 spring tender trucks for trouble fee performance over the 90deg crossings and through turnouts. These are great runners and the best of the link coupler 0-8-0's.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I just noticed the 342 is pulling a 607 work caboose.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I think it s a nice steamer. Yep, 607.

Al, if that switcher at the shop is a 343, they bring more money than a 342. It should have a knuckle coupler on front and rear if a 343. He has had it awhile, so not worth 280.00. Stick to your guns and don't go over 200.00 what ever the number. I think they made a DC only switcher. I don't know anything about that. Tom can tell you.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, there were DC motored 342's made in 1947 and 1949. Switchers stamped with the number 342DC were made in 1949, 50 & 51.
If you are buying a 343 make sure it is a 1953 or 1954 with the reverse unit in the tender. The 1955, 56 & 57 343's had a reverse unit in the engine cab covered with a plastic curtain (that may be missing.) These reverse units are all unreliable and almost impossible to repair. You will end up with a display shelf item unless you ultimately rewire it to put an electronic unit in the tender. Same goes for a 346 but they sell for twice the price of a 343.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok guys thankyou i will i will send him a e mail known him for awhile new his farther when he wad alive he started the busines. Shop been there about 60 years.

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

If its a DC i cant run it because my transformers r A C.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, here's the story on Al's 290. I finished it up around 6:00pm, and everything runs great, smokes like the dickens, and the e-unit functions as it should.Now to take it off the test bench and run it on the lay-out... Not so good.. Remember, it ain't fixed/running 100% if it doesn't run on the lay-out... No more de-railments, that's ok.. However the front leading truck on the loco was repaired at one time, and was de-railing quite bad. Now my lay-out has various ups and downs and sometimes I can attribute that problem to run-ability.I switched out the leading truck with a spare I had on hand, and that seemed to cure that problem.Ran it some more and had a problem with the e-unit losing electrical contact with the rails, so back to work on the tender..What I found on the tender, and I did notice it before hand, was the truck was somewhat stiff on the chassis, and there was absolutely no play what-so-ever in the truck.I put one of my test mule tenders on the engine and ran it for approx. 100 feet and the combo ran flawlessly, now back to the tender.. I got a spare tender chassis and broke down Al's tender. I put in a new rivet and bushing on the front truck and that did nothing but make it stiffer. I again removed it and using my digital calipers, I measured the mounting surface on the truck. There was a difference of .003" between Al's truck and a spare I had. It appears the tender Al bought was re-painted, everywhere, and a build-up of paint was causing the problem. Just in case, I got a spare chassis and mounted different 3 spring trucks to it, and now the trucks have ample movement, both left and right and up and down..This hopefully will solve the problem of the trucks/contacts losing electrical contact with the rails.I'll mess with it more tomorrow as I'm done with trains for the night,lol


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

This is something i would never figure out thankyou. Rest relax.

Al


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Man, who knew you needed a micrometer to keep these running.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Mikeh49 said:


> Man, who knew you needed a micrometer to keep these running.


They're called "toy" trains, but there's nothing "toy" about them. They do have exacting tolerances, I guess that's why they've lasted so long.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here we go about Al's 290. I got the engine running a little faster than what it was when it first got here. I did all the normal servicing including brushes and springs,(one brush was vert short compared to the other, and 1 spring was bad-ish. New/used front leading truck, new/used brass smoke stack,all new /repaired drivers, new/used main drive rods, new head-light,new wiring harness as the one that was on there was fraying very badly, re-faced armature, and replaced the missing oil wick in the brush bracket assembly, polished the drum, and did a general clean-up on the e--unit.On the tender a new/used chassis, new bushings and rivet, different front truck from my parts bin, and new bushing, washer, and rivet for the draw-bar. New link coupler and pin..Here's the results....ran the engine/tender combo approx 960', through 120 curves with no de-railments, that includes left turns and right turns..I know Al will like it....Al, let me know what you think about the 290 when you get it and run it.....I'll mail it out tomorrow...Loren


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou was that enough what i gave you. You went all out i would of never figured all of that . the different size tires chassie. Etc . cannot thankyou enough iam sure i will love . once again thanks ypu r the best.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here we go about Al's 290. I got the engine running a little faster than what it was when it first got here. I did all the normal servicing including brushes and springs,(one brush was vert short compared to the other, and 1 spring was bad-ish. New/used front leading truck, new/used brass smoke stack,all new /repaired drivers, new/used main drive rods, new head-light,new wiring harness as the one that was on there was fraying very badly, re-faced armature, and replaced the missing oil wick in the brush bracket assembly, polished the drum, and did a general clean-up on the e--unit.On the tender a new/used chassis, new bushings and rivet, different front truck from my parts bin, and new bushing, washer, and rivet for the draw-bar. New link coupler and pin..Here's the results....ran the engine/tender combo approx 960', through 120 curves with no de-railments, that includes left turns and right turns..I know Al will like it....Al, let me know what you think about the 290 when you get it and run it.....I'll mail it out tomorrow...Loren


alaft61ri said:


> Thankyou was that enough what i gave you. You went all out i would of never figured all of that . the different size tires chassie. Etc . cannot thankyou enough iam sure i will love . once again thanks ypu r the best.
> 
> Al


Not a problem Al, expect most of the cash you sent to be returned to you.I'm thinking I'll keep $30 bucks for pizza and wings, plus approx $10 bucks for postage. I'll send the rest back..Loren


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks but all the work you did should of kepted it all. Thanks again your really great person. Glad i joined this forum ck others out. This one nobuddy bashes each other always helping. Joking around is fine. 

Al


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

flyernut said:


> Here we go about Al's 290. I got the engine running a little faster than what it was when it first got here. I did all the normal servicing including brushes and springs,(one brush was vert short compared to the other, and 1 spring was bad-ish. New/used front leading truck, new/used brass smoke stack,all new /repaired drivers, new/used main drive rods, new head-light,new wiring harness as the one that was on there was fraying very badly, re-faced armature, and replaced the missing oil wick in the brush bracket assembly, polished the drum, and did a general clean-up on the e--unit.On the tender a new/used chassis, new bushings and rivet, different front truck from my parts bin, and new bushing, washer, and rivet for the draw-bar. New link coupler and pin..Here's the results....ran the engine/tender combo approx 960', through 120 curves with no de-railments, that includes left turns and right turns..I know Al will like it....Al, let me know what you think about the 290 when you get it and run it.....I'll mail it out tomorrow...Loren
> 
> Not a problem Al, expect most of the cash you sent to be returned to you.I'm thinking I'll keep $30 bucks for pizza and wings, plus approx $10 bucks for postage. I'll send the rest back..Loren


Flyernut, you never cease to amaze. You should know I started a file on your repairs and opinions of what causes what. I have all 3 of the AF repair manuals and they are quite handy. While they cover a lot, you sir, fill in the blanks on day to day repairs not in any of those books. When I encounter a problem and can't reason it out, I will reach for my file and see if you have covered it in the past and posted your findings and fix. Thanks so much. 

Kenny


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mikeh49 said:


> Man, who knew you needed a micrometer to keep these running.


Thank goodness I have a tool box drawer full of digital mikes and calipers from my race engine building days. I can't count the times I have used one of my mikes and a caliper. Time savers for determining out of tolerances that would have gone unnoticed and would still have been a problem and therefore would require another attempt at repair thus more wasted time. 

Kenny


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

flyernut is the best I know of. Thats why I call him my guru.
Fast turn around for Al's 290.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yep. Not to mention done right the first time. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut, you never cease to amaze. You should know I started a file on your repairs and opinions of what causes what. I have all 3 of the AF repair manuals and they are quite handy. While they cover a lot, you sir, fill in the blanks on day to day repairs not in any of those books. When I encounter a problem and can't reason it out, I will reach for my file and see if you have covered it in the past and posted your findings and fix. Thanks so much.
> 
> Kenny


Thank you ever so much for those kind words. Book are great, but everyday experience's are even better.Most of the problems I see are problems that I have seen before or have created myself .Way back I asked a pro to replace my plain wheels with original pul-mor wheels/tires on my 302.When I got the engine home, it had a "rake" on it and wouldn't stay on the tracks. The wheels were too large. I had the"pro" put the original/wheel sets back on, and everything was fine.So much for the "pro", he should have known better. I started fixing my own stuff soon after.. Write your own book with some of the tips you learn, just drop my name as a "friend" who steered you to the fix,lol!!..Again, thanks for the kind words, alot of you guys here on the forum know as much or more than I'll ever know, you just don't know it,lol!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Al, inside the box is a envelope with your old parts and the cash.I forgot to mention, you are indeed one heck of a packer!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou i have come along way before i would never take it apart. But know not afraid watching videos talking to you guys its the little things that the books dont have. Thats when people like you and others been fixing there own for years . it harder to find someone to send for repairs had one bad experience already cost me alot wasnt really worth it but lesson learned. Just keep trying and picking your brian and everay one else. Thanks again.

Al






​


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks know if i can get ride of these lines


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

alaft61ri said:


> Thankyou i have come along way before i would never take it apart. But know not afraid watching videos talking to you guys its the little things that the books dont have. Thats when people like you and others been fixing there own for years . it harder to find someone to send for repairs had one bad experience already cost me alot wasnt really worth it but lesson learned. Just keep trying and picking your brian and everay one else. Thanks again.
> 
> Al
> 
> ...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So the chassie on tender was it bent or a small twist or to much paint. Was the problem.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> So the chassie on tender was it bent or a small twist or to much paint. Was the problem.
> 
> Al


The chassis was straight, I believe with the paint on the chassis, and the paint on the truck, it increased the thickness of the metal. I thought at first it could have been a diesel insulating truck washer as they seem to be a bit thicker, so I used a insulating washer I had on hand and tried riveting the truck back on, but was unsuccessful.. It was even tighter.. It was very frustrating as the rear truck was fine!!. It could have been the truck itself, but I was running out of options so I changed the chassis.I put on 3 spring trucks as that's what you had on the tender you sent.They are a little longer and will navigate 90 degree crossings and such better than 2 spring trucks.Forgot to mention, when I was assembling the chassis to the engine, the head-light lens fell out.. Another crazy little problem,lol! I glued it back in.. You should be able to run this engine for another 70 years with no issues..


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

These r things i would of never thought to ck. Thanks this week i will write everything you did so if i come across something like this again i will look for these things.

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> These r things i would of never thought to ck. Thanks this week i will write everything you did so if i come across something like this again i will look for these things.
> 
> Al


Your engine is on it's way..Tracking # is...9505515183510209221174..enjoy. Let me know if there's anything you don't like about it, I'll make it good.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Iam sure there will be nothing to complain about once again thanyou verymuch. 

Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Waiting for the 290 is like waiting for santa to arrive. Lol

Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Waiting for the 290 is like waiting for santa to arrive. Lol
> 
> Al


You should see it Wednesday or at the latest Thursday.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know iam working at my other job those noghts so it will be late when i try it. But i will show pictures.

Al


----------

